# Lab Style Rodent Cages ~ Nottingham/Derby



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucky Reptile rodent cages.
54cm x 39cm x 20cm
The tubs are made of easy to clean and practically indestructible plastic and the lids are made of high quality steel.
Excellent condition as only a few months old and not been used heavily.
£20 each


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

*SOLD*


----------

